# We have chickens finally



## leeannsnyder09 (Jul 11, 2013)

We are new to this chicken thing!! We have 3 road island's, and 4 Ida browns. We've had them about 2 weeks. We only get 2 eggs a day!is this normal??


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Many different factors play into how many eggs you get . And really it all depends on the individual bird. Not all breeds lay every day, plus with it being summer the heat slows them down, the new move and transitioning to a new coop, molting, ect. Each bird reacts differently to each situation. So yes although you have 7 chickens only getting 2 eggs is normal. 2 weeks is not that long for them to get use to the new home. Plus some birds may lay one day but not the next then another lays the day the other skips.


----------

